# Log beehives



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Interesting pictures of  log beehives.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

That was a great artical, thanks for posting that.

Would love to spend some time with those guys and learn.

G3


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Excellent read!


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for the photos/story about that magnet-man. I'll bet they don't bother/worry about "wrapping" those hives for winter. It looks like some of the walls of those logs are 5 inches thick.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

It was interesting to see them cut the hives into living trees also.


----------

